# Dreadnought Arm.... Lascannon



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! This is my first attempt at drawing anything warhammer related, or drawing without first tracing bits and pieces. No joke. I spent hours looking at peoples work over here, and its amazing (and inspired me). This was done on normal paper with basic drawing pencils. I spent an hour on this, please tell me what you think! 










My next plan is to move up to a dreadnought CCW and arm, and then maybe take on a full fledged dreadnought.

Thanks in advance
Arcticor


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good , but i think you should invest in a ruler/straight edge if you are going to continue to draw this type of thing.

you should also look at a little bit more consistancy with your pencil strokes, if you intend to make them part of your drawing then try and get them to be in one direction,also your outer lines are very heavy in places, which gives the sketch a comic feel which done not always work with plain pencil, try to be lighter with your outer lines and use the shading to create the shape of the drawing, If you look at an object infront of you it does not have an outline,the objects shape is defined by when its own colour ends and what ever is behind is seen.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yeah. I totally see what you mean now, thanks. So things to work on are 1) straightening lines 2) pencil strokes in one direction 3) no outlines. I really do appreciate comments that help me improve, rather than ego-boosting.


----------

